# New neighbor this morning



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Got a shot of this fellow up on the power pole this morning. From the looks of that white swelled out crop he's got plenty of mice to eat - so the local ferals and the bunnies should have nothing to worry about at least until the snow comes.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Interesting picture, Nab...uh, WHAT is IT??


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh yeah, his crop is full.
Good for the bunnies and birdies.
Poor mice though.

Reti


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Red-Tail Hawk - this year's model too*



mr squeaks said:


> Interesting picture, Nab...uh, WHAT is IT??


He's going to be a big fellow too unless he scrapes one of those power lines - he better watch it or he could end up with a 12 KV light on his tail feathers and a hot foot.

NAB


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a handsome showroom fresh hawk you have there, I hope he's a good neighbor and tries not to eat too may of his new "friends" on the block.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Beautiful bird.

My birds would have shot inside the coop like rockets, upon seing that bird on our telephone poll.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I didn't see any picture. ????

Scratch that - just took awhile to load. He is gorgeous - just wish they wouldn't get on those power lines.


----------

